# Best Chest ever?



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Whose chest do you guys think is the best in the history of Bodybuilding?
I know you all have seen mine but really, I can't be included.
I would say Ahhnold, then Serge.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Damn look at that chest.......still to this day, they outmatch most pros of today.







Another great chest in his day...Serge Ne....


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 12, 2004)

Arnold 

greatest chest ever without a doubt!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2004)

The Big Arnold, without a doubt!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

I would pick Serge's over Arnold's.  Arnold has the mass, but Serge looks like he has better symmetry and shape.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

No mention of Lee Haney? I'm appauled.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2004)

If you ignore the rest of his body, I'd go with Markus Ruhl..


----------



## thatguy (Dec 12, 2004)

Looking at those older pictures, I always notice the stomachs.  That "vaccuum pose" type shot looks so much better than the HGH guts the pros have now.  When relaxed, they look like ripped fat guys.  (oxymoron I know, but you know what I mean)

I just think Serge's look is better than Ruhl's.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

arnold, he looks awesome in any way....


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

lee haney sucks, he should have never won 2 olympias let alone 8...same goes for dorian


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> lee haney sucks, he should have never won 2 olympias let alone 8...same goes for dorian


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> No mention of Lee Haney? I'm appauled.


You got one, not postive one though.
I was always a big fan of Haney and his hanes underwares.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 12, 2004)

I agree with Thatguy, whatever happened to the vacuum pose? It looks so much better than the modern gut sticking out pose. Was it lost it the quest for hugeness?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

noon the vacuum pose is impossible for men who take GH with disstended tummy's if they tried it they would shit a gallon of GH

okok haney didn't suck but he definately didn't deserve 8 olympias...no way!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> okok haney didn't suck but he definately didn't deserve 8 olympias...no way!


Now that I can agree with you!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 12, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn look at that chest.......still to this day, they outmatch most pros of today.



In this photo, his chest and biceps are so big that his delts look non-existant.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

yeah no rear delts


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 12, 2004)

Arnold was the master of the pose. Look at the way he shields his stomach with his arms. I hear he use to do that a lot because he knew his abs were his weakest part. Clever guy! 

Anyway, yeah, I've always loved Arnold's chest. Something about how herculean it looked really impresses me. When you couple that with his arms, it's no wonder he won so many competitions.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> In this photo, his chest and biceps are so big that his delts look non-existant.


True, but that was very early in his career. His abs weren't that bad.


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Dec 12, 2004)

Best Chest Ever...Franco Columbu...


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

umm no ... alhtough his lat spread was great


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2006)

*
or





*


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 17, 2006)

now those are some boobies


----------



## huesoloco (Jul 17, 2006)

You guys have got it all wrong. I personally think Steve Reeves had the best chest.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2006)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> You guys have got it all wrong. I personally think Steve Reeves had the best chest.



One of my favorite physiques of all time.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 18, 2006)

Franco Columbo had nice seperation in his chest - one of my favourites.

One chest I would never forget is Paul Dillet's - his vascularity looked gross.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 18, 2006)

Yours is very nice Min0


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

Arnie baby!


----------



## leg_press (Jul 18, 2006)

I think these guys have distended stomachs cus they want to have the biggest muscle of all, which includes abs.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *
> or
> 
> 
> ...



PUT THAT AWAY!!


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## huesoloco (Jul 22, 2006)

Get a tan.


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

Whenever people bring up best about any bodybuilder I always gotta say Flex Wheeler always looks impressive in every part of his body.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

ge3k0 said:
			
		

>


 

Who is that? I saw this before..


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who is that? I saw this before..



Rob.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Rob.


Can't be, Rob was born with a yellow hand.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 23, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Rob.



True Dat

Imagio


----------



## WINSTON (Mar 1, 2012)

yea arnold then sergio nubret and kal skalak . . may add bertil fox too


----------



## swollen (Mar 1, 2012)

I have to say Markus Rühl


----------



## squigader (Mar 1, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Whose chest do you guys think is the best in the history of Bodybuilding?
> I know you all have seen mine but really, I can't be included.
> I would say Ahhnold, then Serge.



Exactly what you said... Arnold or Serge Nubret


----------



## bjg (Mar 1, 2012)

chest : Arnold , franco , steeve reeves for his special wedged shape chest
lats and back: sergio oliva, franco, Samir bannout is pretty good too 
Overall: for me Serge nubret had the best physique ever


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 1, 2012)

Tara Reid 
What's wrong with all you homos


----------



## bjg (Mar 1, 2012)

agree^^^


----------



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 1, 2012)

all bodybuilders look sick


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Whose chest do you guys think is the best in the history of Bodybuilding?
> I know you all have seen mine but really, I can't be included.
> I would say Ahhnold, then Serge.















WINSTON said:


> yea arnold then sergio nubret and *kal szkalak* . . may add *bertil fox* too















swollen said:


> I have to say Markus Rühl


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

This question is easy. 

Retlaw has the best chest ever. 

/thread


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

CaptainNapalm said:


> *Tara Reid *
> What's wrong with all you homos


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Blonde on the far right.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Uhm is this even a question. Arnold. Mr. Govenator for sure!


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 1, 2012)

thatguy said:


> Looking at those older pictures, I always notice the stomachs.  That "vaccuum pose" type shot looks so much better than the HGH guts the pros have now.  When relaxed, they look like ripped fat guys.  (oxymoron I know, but you know what I mean)


----------



## birket (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course Arnold.


----------



## WINSTON (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for posting these pictures . ruhl i dont know him enough . maybe others .


----------



## WINSTON (Mar 2, 2012)

why not mentzer and zane . their chest well was not that  great . for sure


----------



## squigader (Mar 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Blonde on the far right.



I think I'm in love


----------

